

Mary and Josh release software - aclark
http://docs.pythonpackages.com/en/latest/faq.html#q-what-does-pythonpackages-com-do-for-me-that-i-can-t-do-myself

======
PythonDeveloper
Sheer insanity. Mary is a moron and her app users are prime targets for
hackers.

Just because the test coverage passes, doesn't mean the code doesn't do
something nefarious behind the scenes.

If Mary doesn't review the code before release, she deserves the rapture her
customers will bestow upon her when she finds out Josh was paid by a
competitor to decimate her business.

It's not that I believe people are inherently evil, I just believe that you
need to review every patch to make sure it does what it's supposed to do and
_no more_.

~~~
aclark
Was it not clear from the story that she was able to review the code? It's
GitHub… is this any better?

    
    
        Mary is naturally skeptical at first. The "old" Mary would never have 
        considered 
        performing a release without testing it on her laptop first! However, since 
        her 
        code has 100% test coverage and Josh is a reliable community member and she 
        can 
        ensure that the tests have passed and she is able to review the code sanity 
        and 
        security online via GitHub, she happily agrees to perform the release.

